# How exactly can over feeding possibly cause fin rot?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

One of the causes of fin rot is listed as over feeding.

What exactly does that mean?

Does it mean the excess food that the betta doesn't eat causes poor water conditions...

...or do they mean that if a betta consumes to much food that can cause fin rot?

I've had my betta a little over a month and within the last week and a half he has started showing signs of fin rot.

He's in a heated 5 1/2 gallon tank. I feed him 2-3 pieces of food twice a day. I was changing 50% of his water every 3 days but now it's every other day. I'm also treating with melafix. 

Ammonia and nitrites are 0.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

It generally means feeding where the betta doesn't eat all of its food.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It means the extra food that the fish doesn't eat causes poor water conditions that lead to fin rot.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

but fin rot can also be caused by just plain poor water conditions that have nothing to do with food


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok thats what I thought. 

For my betta thats definatly not the problem. 

Now i'm just confused as to whats causing the fin rot, this morning there was a big chunk of his fin gone.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there any plants or ornaments in his tank? If do often the tails get caught and rip


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Is there any plants or ornaments in his tank? If do often the tails get caught and rip


Yes, but they are made of that soft material, not sure what exactly it is. I got it specifically for that reason.


He doesn't have tears, it's more like his fins are just getting shorter. 

I removed a fake lilly pad because it started showing signs of mold. Not sure if that possibly could be a cause.


----------

